

Ruby on Rails on track for major upgrades - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/01/12/02NF-ruby-on-rails-merb_1.html

======
tptacek
Reading about Rails in InfoWorld is _excruciating_.

~~~
mattmcknight
Despite the name of the magazine, there's very little actual "info" in there.
Who would be interested in that article?

Regardless, I am glad they cover a few things that don't advertise.

------
jjames
"As dramatic as some of the features are in Version 2.3, Ruby 3 looks to be
the bigger blockbuster upgrade"

Ruby 3 sounds awesome! _snicker_

~~~
jackowayed
Yeah, I guess they decided that some apps were actually starting to support
1.9, so they had to jump so far into the future that the newest version of
Ruby wouldn't be supported for years

------
charlesju
Although I love this new direction that Rails is moving in (to merge with
Merb), it scares me that I have to integrate my old code with the new
framework.

~~~
davidw
Rails certainly feels like a treadmill at times:-(

~~~
jballanc
Except this one is actually going somewhere... ;-)

~~~
davidw
Sure, I like Rails a lot, but damn, sometimes it's a lot of effort to keep
everything up to date.

